# portaudit server down?



## frijsdijk (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,


```
$ host portaudit.freebsd.org
portaudit.freebsd.org is an alias for wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org.
wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org has address 8.8.178.110
wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org has IPv6 address 2001:1900:2254:206a::50:0
```

It seems that 8.8.178.110 is not responding at all, or sometimes not.


```
[root@srv06 /home/admin]# telnet 8.8.178.110 80
Trying 8.8.178.110...
^C
[root@srv06 /home/admin]# telnet 8.8.178.110 80
Trying 8.8.178.110...
^C
[root@srv06 /home/admin]# telnet 8.8.178.110 80
Trying 8.8.178.110...
^C
[root@srv06 /home/admin]# telnet 8.8.178.110 80
Trying 8.8.178.110...
Connected to 8.8.178.110.
Escape character is '^]'.
```

This happens more than I would like it to happen. Is there a way to build our own?


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a little confused why this would be a problem. If you're using the portaudit command then it will take care of the database retrieval for you, why would you need to contact portaudit.FreeBSD.org directly?

Also keep in mind that your example up there tells you absolutely nothing. Most web servers apply a technique called _named based virtual hosting_. Which means so much that several web sites can share the same IP address, this is done based on the name of the website.

Obviously trying to contact the IP address directly does not get you to such a website but whatever default the webmaster has set up. Very often this entry is throttled because in general this is an ideal way to catch silly break in or monitoring attempts and leave those outside the logfiles of the websites you're hosting.

Needless to say but your attempt is no different.

At the time of writing:


```
root@smtp2:/etc/rc.d # portaudit -Fad
auditfile.tbz                                 100% of   89 kB  180 kBps
New database installed.
Database created: Thu Oct 10 09:45:00 CEST 2013
0 problem(s) in your installed packages found.
```
I really fail to see what your problem is. But whatever it is I'm somewhat convinced that it has little to do with the portaudit.freebsd.org server.


----------



## frijsdijk (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, nevermind, I've found a method to sync the auditfile for `pkg-audit` and the auditfile.tbz for `portaudit` myself


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 10, 2013)

Would you be willing to share? It might help other people out or give them some good ideas as well.


----------



## frijsdijk (Oct 11, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused why this would be a problem. If you're using the portaudit command then it will take care of the database retrieval for you, why would you need to contact portaudit.FreeBSD.org directly?
> 
> Also keep in mind that your example up there tells you absolutely nothing. Most web servers apply a technique called _named based virtual hosting_. Which means so much that several web sites can share the same IP address, this is done based on the name of the website.



And if that one IP address does not respond, all vhosts will not work. 



> ```
> root@smtp2:/etc/rc.d # portaudit -Fad
> auditfile.tbz                                 100% of   89 kB  180 kBps
> New database installed.
> ...



Portaudit -Fad (or pkg audit -F) failed on quite a number of machines all at once, so I investigated. I like to get a new database every 24 hours. We initiate that via a SNMP call to the servers. It could have been network issues in the path, I didn't check from other locations. It started to work again later that day.


----------



## frijsdijk (Oct 11, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Would you be willing to share? It might help other people out or give them some good ideas as well.



Sure; You could fetch the auditfile on one machine, and sync that to other machines in the correct directory (/var/db/portaudit/auditfile.tbz for old-style `pkg_info` machines, and /var/db/pkg/auditfile for `pkgng` machines. It's not completely 'your own' that way, but at least you don't get errors from all your machines but one.


----------

